# Est-il possible d'installer App THRIVE iPhone sur Apple Watch



## gertou (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous.
=> est-il possible d'installer App THRIVE iPhone sur Apple Watch
Voici une question un peu spéciale, pour m'éviter un achat de 300 ou 400 € si ....

*J'ai un iPHONE SE ( 2016 ) et  une  Aide Auditive *( mini appareil d'aide auditive 
derrière l'oreille).   *connectée en BlueTooth* , *est entièrement pilotée par une 
App   " Thrive  " sur  mon iPhone.   
Cela permet différents réglages* (environnement ) et surtout de *régler le volume 
+ ou - fort *pour chaque oreille. 

*j'envisage d'acheter une Watch S6 , Watch Se. ou 5 .?.  *
*D'où ma question  : *
*Est-il possible d'installer, d'avoir dans la Watch  l'APP " THRIVE " * ?
*Cela me paraitrait tout de même  plus aisé d'utiliser ces réglages volume sur 
la Watch au poignet ...

Peut-êtr*_*e que ?  . . . *_ *quelqu'un peut-il faire un test , installer cette APP p*our voir 
_*si *__*c'est réellement  possible*_,  (SI  par exemple ,* l'App demande l' appairage  de l'appareil *
auditif ! )  - *c'est que çà fonctionne* . ( et la désinstaller par après comme sur iphone.)

(comme il y a plusieurs App Thrive sur la page de recherche AppStore, sélectionner la première 
-en haut à gauche - qui indique 162 et 84. . . ) les autres App Thrive n'ont rien à voir avec l'audition.
*Autre question :  Est-ce que c'est  finalement une installation  classique d'une APP  ou 
bien seulement  un ECRAN DEPORTÉ et donc   tributaire de la présence de l'IPHONE
à proximité ?*
- - - - - - - - - -
*Mieux encore et avec un peu de chance *!  est-ce qu'un  membre du Forum,  équipé 
d' Aides Auditives également appairées avec une* Apple Watch* ne capte ce help ??  
*pas impossible après tout.*
(des personnes de tous âges peuvent rencontrer des problèmes d'audition )

->> je viens de lire que toutes les Apple WATCH ne sont pas forcément compatibles 
avec tous les iPHONE ! !   

*D'avance, un tout GRAND merci pour cette aide un peu spéciale * (pour éviter
un achat  couteux et  finalement inutile ) 
gertou


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Voici ce que je trouve sur l'application  et dans les commentaire 
je cite :
Régression​


> Dommage qu’il n’y est pas de contrôle sur Apple Watch comme le faisait TruLink l’application précédente de Starkey. C’était vraiment très pratique.


----------



## gertou (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,*Merci Jura39*, pour cette réponse.
En effet *c'est l'App que j’utilise sur mon IPHONE pour piloter 
mes Appareils *Auditifs. Cela fonctionne bien dans l'ensemble.
Cette installation de THRIVE  se fait vers l'IPHONE directement .
Ce serait certainement plus plus ergonomique de regarder 
sa montre, que de chercher son IPHONE à chaque fois.
Dans ma petite logique, je me disais , peut être que l'Apple WATCH 
en cherchant dans son Apple Store Watch ?  trouverait cette APP ??
Mais tout çà n'est pas évident.  THRIVE n'a peut être rien développé
pour la WATCH.
Merci encore  et bonne soirée.


----------

